# Coffe at 20meters - BeerCan at 0 :)



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Friends,

For some time I started to mix 10-15 and 20m shooting. Sometimes 25m but that's not regular. Using the same bandset and same frame I enjoy the OTT aiming. Still shoot ear lobe length the most but feeling a strong tendency to corner of the mouth anchoring. It surprised me, but without any pouch twist only straight thumb "trick".

Recognized I shoot better when my skin at thumb is in better condition. After my finger print is suffered it is a bit harder to get to the smooth release.

I was shooting paper targets at 20m. Still like it but the sound impact is not impressive at all and it's hard to get on a flow. Simply because I just can not see the point of impact during shooting. So cans are fun to shoot for me. Good size, challenge and interaction.

Anyway I recorded a shooting session. I had a better one with a can cut, but no video no proof 

Hope you will like it. Tried to speed up the video flow and make it easy to follow.






Thank you for watching,

Mark


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I recently went to mouth corner anchor (always did use straight pouch) because I like the whole drive train within view, not beyond my peripheral. Masters like Volp can snap from behind their head but I'm not him, lol.*

*In your vid, I notice that your elbow starts high and goes higher just before release - haven't seen that before. That obviously works for you, no need to change.*

*Good shooting.*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Now that is some very fine shooting!!!! You definitely should go for some accuracy badges.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I recently went to mouth corner anchor (always did use straight pouch) because I like the whole drive train within view, not beyond my peripheral. Masters like Volp can snap from behind their head but I'm not him, lol.*
> 
> *In your vid, I notice that your elbow starts high and goes higher just before release - haven't seen that before. That obviously works for you, no need to change.*
> 
> *Good shooting.*


Hey Mr. Monkeynipples, great observations! When anchoring to mouth my archery habits kick in. I was checking my elbow, but straight stand was an odd feeling. It might be an anatomical issue. My arms may be longer and it feels better if the elbow is risen higher. As for the lift upon release: I press thumb joint to zygomatic (yoke-bone) arch. This movement is visible as you noticed. I'm still better with behind ear shooting, with naturals and PFS especially, but exploring new ways is exciting. Volp is definitely an inspiration!

Thanks for your valuable comment! I will inspect these tiny movements!



Charles said:


> Now that is some very fine shooting!!!! You definitely should go for some accuracy badges.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Charles for the kindness! I was enjoying cans these days but like to shoot for badges for sure! It was more fun for the family too. They liked to notice hit after hit. Paper shooting is less "extrovert" .

Have a nice weekend and greetings to Zeno too!

Mark


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Mark !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nicw shooting!
12/15 is a great score!
Well done my friend!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Twelve out of fifteen at twenty meters is awesome! Will be looking for badges under your name soon. Nice shooting!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Indeed, very nice shooting! and great vid, very enjoyable to watch. I think you are ready for some badges.

Cheers!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much! You're way too kind!

Wish a nice summer weekend to everyone around!

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Very nicw shooting!
> 12/15 is a great score!
> Well done my friend!


 :yeahthat:

You should try badges B)


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Very nicw shooting!
> ...


Thank you  I will do it in the future. Now school starts . But I'm definitely inspired and keep that in mind. Cheers!!


----------

